# Summer Nail Art ♡



## Samantha Beauty (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡

This is my summer nail design.

I hope you like it!

Thank you!

Samantha Beauty


----------



## ayishakouri (Sep 20, 2015)

Wow, such a fabulous design. I just love your design. A few days ago I went to The Nail Place. Their experienced nail experts provided me trendy nail art designs.


----------



## praneetharai (Sep 21, 2015)

My friend has recently tried the below summer party nail art design, which has given beautiful look to her nails. She followed the step by step process mentioned in the post - (link removed)


----------



## *Mia* (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks great! I love your nail art manicure! How did you make those stripes? I think it is really difficult...


----------



## *Mia* (Sep 21, 2015)

praneetharai said:


>


I like your nails! They are so girlish)


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Sep 30, 2015)

@@*Mia* Thank you for your nice comment!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For the stripes I used the tape and then just fill the lines, it was not hard at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But if you are interested to see the full tutorial, you can go to my youtube channel, I would really appreciate it if you go check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The link to my channel is written on the picture on top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

